# Feeding my 7 week old pup



## Buzzooka Joe (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I just found this site and am making my first post - I plan on being very active in the forums now that I have me a new 7 week old (pitch black colored male) GSD named HUGO. I also have a 7 year old female GSD named Lola.

*But this thread is about feeding my new 7 week old pup (Hugo). I just got him Monday, I've been feeding him Puppy Chow mixed with canned chicken breasts (to help make up for all the corn in puppy chow). His stool is more solid than watery and he hasn't pooped in my house, on my brand new carpet YET so he has some control over it. *

*I'm wondering what is the BEST thing to feed a very young puppy such as Hugo. I was about to go buy some BLUE brand dog food since it is meat and rice based and not corn, but I have read so many negative reviews about it causing liquid stool, sickness, and even death. I would say about half the reviews I've read from different sites have been negative, the other half have been great. *

*So I'm now scared to try it.. I may just stick with the puppy chow and canned chicken breasts.. I might mix it up and throw some turkey in there sometimes or some beef.*

*what is your opinion?*

*and also... I've read places that giving your GSD Omega 3 in his food helps a lot with his coat and shedding... is this a good idea? if so, when should I start doing this?*

Thanks for any feedback.. I plan on contributing some of my knowledge about GSD's in future threads but I am just not too knowledable on feeding a pup and I want him to grow to be as big and healthy as his HUGE mama and dad.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi "Joe" . Welcome. Instead of compensating for the grains and corn in the puppy chow , why not eliminate them altogether and get onto a better kibble , grain free, or raw fed ?

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Im going to be changing our pups food to. She is nine weeks and is on royal canin but I am finding her stools extremely loose. Going to look into possibly feeding her orijen, but I have also heard GO natural is good to


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would NOT feed Puppy Chow. It's a very very low quality food, as you yourself have observed. 

When feeding a German Shepherd puppy, you want to look for a good quality food where the first ingredient is a named meat or meat meal, that contains no wheat, soy, or byproducts. If it has corn it should be lower down the list as a carbohydrate source, not corn gluten meal used as a protein source. You also want to look for a food whose MAX calcium level is below about 1.2 to 1.5%, and whose MAX phosphorus level is about that as well.

You're going to find this in good quality large breed puppy foods or adult foods. Don't feed a "puppy" food, feed either "large breed puppy" or adult. A lot of us on this forum, myself included, just feed a quality adult food for the pup's entire life. 

Brands to look into include:
Wellness, Canidae, Innova, Solid Gold, California Natural, Victor, Precise, NutriSource, Orijen, Acana, Hi-Tek, Abady, Artemis, Pinnacle, Annamet, Eagle Pack, Fromm, Evanger's, Merrick, Nature's Variety, Royal Canin, Whole Earth Farms, and a whole lot more I'm sure I've forgotten. I tried to include foods in a wide range of budgets.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Buzzooka Joe said:


> Hey guys, I just found this site and am making my first post - I plan on being very active in the forums now that I have me a new 7 week old (pitch black colored male) GSD named HUGO. I also have a 7 year old female GSD named Lola.
> 
> *But this thread is about feeding my new 7 week old pup (Hugo). I just got him Monday, I've been feeding him Puppy Chow mixed with canned chicken breasts (to help make up for all the corn in puppy chow). His stool is more solid than watery and he hasn't pooped in my house, on my brand new carpet YET so he has some control over it. *
> 
> ...


It is really important that a puppy eat the same thing, at the same time every day. They need consistent nutrition and you need to know when they are going to need to poop so you can train them easily.

Adding canned meat is a terrible idea. It will have salt in it and that is not a good idea for health reasons and potty training reasons.

Find a food that is in your budget and treat the puppy like its in boot camp.

Same food, Same amount (obviously you will have to increase as it grows), Same time

Don't associate treats with mealtime, or else.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I highly recommend a raw diet, especially for puppies. I put my pup on raw when he came home at 8 weeks, and he has developed BEAUTIFULLY so far! He is growing slower than other pups, but he is definitely going to be a big boy and the slow development will be easier on his joints and bones, both in terms of pano and future joint health. He is very muscular and healthy, and he has impressive jaw and neck muscles from crushing bone. Raw fed puppies develop properly, and they do SO well.

I give Hunter omega-3s and 6s in every meal, and his coat is unbelievably glossy and soft. He sheds, but so far it is no were near excessive. 

If you cannot do raw, I highly recommend you invest in a high quality grain-free kibble. I would never feed my dogs Puppy Chow or any of that cheap dog food, it will cause and promote illness and health issues in the end.

Good luck, and welcome to our online family!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wild Wolf, do you know of any gran-free kibbles appropriate for puppies besides Orijen LBP?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am hesitant to suggest raw unless you are going to be a very good student at keeping the bone amt just right. I think the Ca ratios are far too imporant, know raw can be succesffuly fed but still wonder if my dysplastic girl suffered as a result of a diet based (years ago) on give your dog a bone.

But I will be feeding my new fella Fromm Puppy Gold for now (though it can be hard to find locally). .. Most I am finding in a lot of other foods (and you usually switch to adult pretty soon) is higher in protein, calcium and phosphorus and ash than I want to feed.

If it is grocery store dog food you need to buy (Purina) I would go with one of the ONE products and NOT supplement with meat as you can throw off critical minearl balances that way and mess with bone development.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Wild Wolf, do you know of any gran-free kibbles appropriate for puppies besides Orijen LBP?


I am familiar with EVO, Instinct and Fromm has some grain-free products as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do try to feed a grain free but am going to look at other factors and feel that ash content and CA ratios are more important than carb source. There is a sticky that is good on that.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/163201-feeding-puppies.html


----------



## Buzzooka Joe (Sep 29, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Brands to look into include:
> Wellness, Canidae, Innova, Solid Gold, California Natural, Victor, Precise, NutriSource, Orijen, Acana, Hi-Tek, Abady, Artemis, Pinnacle, Annamet, Eagle Pack, Fromm, Evanger's, Merrick, Nature's Variety, Royal Canin, Whole Earth Farms, and a whole lot more I'm sure I've forgotten. I tried to include foods in a wide range of budgets.


Where do I find these brands at? Petsmart?... I could not find any of these brands at the the grocery store or Tractor Supply... I did however get a bag of 4Health dog food to replace HUGO's current Puppy Chow.. the 4Health brand atleast had meats as the main ingrediant, so I figured it will be better than Puppy Chow until I find a perminate solution.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Canned meat wont throw off the dogs growth any more than treats will.  Just make sure it's under 30% of his total diet and he'll be FINE. I've never owned or seen a dog have issues from being fed "extras". Sure, obesity can be a problem but that's why you reduce the calories he gets from kibble to make up for the calories from the meats then you don't have problems!

To the OP, I'm a big fan of Solid Gold. It's a bit more pricey but it's a good food.

And many people are going to disagree with me but I like Sportmix for a budget food. I use the 24/20 in the black bag. $25 for 50lb, it's EU certified and it's never been recalled. :thumbup: You can find it at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Buzzooka Joe said:


> Where do I find these brands at? Petsmart?... I could not find any of these brands at the the grocery store or Tractor Supply... I did however get a bag of 4Health dog food to replace HUGO's current Puppy Chow.. the 4Health brand atleast had meats as the main ingrediant, so I figured it will be better than Puppy Chow until I find a perminate solution.


Some at PetSmart/PetCo, some at your local independent feed stores, some at independent pet shops. In my experience, PetSmart/PetCo is the most expensive place to buy dog food. The cheapest is independent feed stores, which often have good quality foods at very affordable prices. 4Health is fine. Some people (myself included) don't care to feed foods made by Diamond, but others feed it with no problems. Several people on these forums feed 4Health and like it very much.


----------



## Buzzooka Joe (Sep 29, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Some at PetSmart/PetCo, some at your local independent feed stores, some at independent pet shops. In my experience, PetSmart/PetCo is the most expensive place to buy dog food. The cheapest is independent feed stores, which often have good quality foods at very affordable prices. 4Health is fine. Some people (myself included) don't care to feed foods made by Diamond, but others feed it with no problems. Several people on these forums feed 4Health and like it very much.


Awesome. He seems to be taking well to the 4Health.


----------

